# Best way to clean lipsticks?



## angela (Jan 10, 2006)

I've noticed artists at MAC do this but I don't remember exactly what they do.. I know alcohol and kleenex is used and do they slice off the top layer or something? Does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 10, 2006)

last time i was there i think they just put some alcohol in a beaker swish it around and then wipe it on the tissue.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 10, 2006)

i use brush cleaner heavily diluted with water and then wipe it clean with a tissue. don't slice or scrape lipsticks, it messes them up beyond repair and you're wasting useful product everytime.


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 10, 2006)

when I went for my demonstration interview, she showed me to pour the alcohol in the beaker, dip the lipstick in it, hold it lipstick part down til the alcohol evaporates, and wipe the flat top part on a tissue and gently wipe the sides with a tissue...


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 10, 2006)

Yep, I have also very gently wiped l/s with the alcohol swabs that the doctors use on you before pricking you with a needle for blood tests or injections. You have to make sure you're not too heavy-handed, and might need 2-3.


----------



## angela (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_when I went for my demonstration interview, she showed me to pour the alcohol in the beaker, dip the lipstick in it, hold it lipstick part down til the alcohol evaporates, and wipe the flat top part on a tissue and gently wipe the sides with a tissue..._

 
how much alcohol do you put in the beaker? So you hold the lipstick down in the beaker until the alcohol evaporates? sorry, i'm just trying to visualize it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 TIA!


----------



## Isis (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_do they slice off the top layer or something? Does anyone know how to do it?_

 
With a razor blade.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can just dip the tip of a lipstick into a beaker with alcohol (usually, they have about 1 inch of alcohol in them), hold it upside down, let the alcohol evaporate and wipe with a tissue...


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 17, 2006)

the 10 second dip? hahahah


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_i use brush cleaner heavily diluted with water and then wipe it clean with a tissue. don't slice or scrape lipsticks, it messes them up beyond repair and you're wasting useful product everytime._

 
If you are doing this because you are sanitizing the lipstick for use on other people you need to use a stronger alcohol to kill bacteria.  You need a minimum of 70% alcohol in a solution.

The M·A·C technique involves dipping the pointed end of the lipstick in 70% isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) and removing it keeping the pointed end down to avoid alcohol running back into the case.  Then it is dried with a clean tissue.  You won't need to hold the lipstick in alcohol for ten seconds to kill bacteria and you don't need to wait for the alcohol to evaporate.  Just wipe it off with a clean tissue.


----------

